# Our Perfect Puppy, Lola!



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi

We have found our perfect puppy, Lola - she's now 10 weeks old and she is just a joy!

She came from Marley Doodles and Thirza is a lovely women and a joy to meet and deal with. Lola's dad is chocolate miniature poodle Woody and we met one of Lola's female litter mates and mum when we picked her up. 

Lola was one of seven in the litter born on 19th August 2012 and would love to hear about any of her other litter mates.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello! My little golden Lola says welcome to your gorgeous little Lola pup! Have fun, she looks adorable x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi from me and Lola Bear. Welcome. All the Lola's together. Your Lola is lovely.


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hi from me and Lola Bear. Welcome. All the Lola's together. Your Lola is lovely.


My youngest daughter calls our puppy Lola Bear!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

She's just stunning


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

DebsH said:


> She's just stunning


Thank you; we think so and she has the personality to match her stunning looks too! We feel very lucky to have her.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My Lola also gets Lola-belle from my girls, think it comes from a cross between tinkerbell and Belle from beauty and the beast!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw wow she is gorgeous  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lola is adorable!...lol all the Lola's are adorable!


----------



## Kimmac78 (Oct 13, 2012)

She is gorgeous, Millie was born the day before your little girl, I'm trying to figure out how I can get a photo on here??


----------



## Kimmac78 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Lola is a real Beauty, she's a lovely colour and and has thee cutest face. . 

Marleydoodle cockapoos are always gorgeous and I've too had dealings with Thirza, she is indeed a lovely lady. 

Enjoy your gorgeous girl and please ... Lots more photos!!! 


xx


----------



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Kimmac78 said:


>


She's a brilliant colour - beautiful!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Feel a Kinks song coming on with all these Lolas, L...O...L....A, Lola they are all lovely


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

So cute, she looks just like my little Rudy, enjoy..


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lola is a beauty! Lola is also one of my favourite names. 

Millie & Rudy are gorgeous too! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Feel a Kinks song coming on with all these Lolas, L...O...L....A, Lola they are all lovely


Or Barry Manilow - 'Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl, tra la la la la la la' 

I've had both songs sung to me in the park but actually my girls chose the name from the Charlie and Lola books!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is sooooo beautiful!! Such a gorgeous coat!! I know you are totally smitten!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> My Lola also gets Lola-belle from my girls, think it comes from a cross between tinkerbell and Belle from beauty and the beast!


Yep! Lola-belle is a name in this house too! What a great name, so versatile!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is gorgeous, lovely colour (ok slightly biased there!). So is Millie.


----------



## NicolaG (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi!!
Our Lola is also a Marley Doodles girl. She's 3 now (born Jan 2010), chocolate brown... well she was, she's faded a bit, we call her 'iced mocha' now LOL!! Her dad is Woody and mum is Sophie. What was life like before them??!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lola is Beautiful. Lovely colour.
I can't resist their paws.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread is from last year. I would love to see an updated photo of lovely Lola.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> This thread is from last year. I would love to see an updated photo of lovely Lola.


Me too Clare


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the name Lola....what a little beauty! Hello to all our little Lola's.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

she is truly adorable  x


----------

